# New Online Clip Art Company Offers Digital Printing Quality Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Because digital direct-to-garment printers can print finer detail in an unlimited number of colors, the best way to maximize the advantages of using this decorating process is by having excellent art. 

Offering higher-quality clipart that allows digital printers to produce great-looking prints is the premise that ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs), one of the industry’s newest stock artwork companies, is based on. 

The company offers vector and digital (raster) format images that can be used for screen printing, vinyl cutting, digital printing, print and cut, inkjet and laser digital transfer printers, and more. Images are available individually or in money-saving packages. Most designs and clip art come in EPS, CorelDRAW (CDR) and Adobe Illustrator (AI) files. 

Try out the high-quality digital and clip art from Clipartboom.com for free! From now until March 31 receive a free sample pack by using the coupon code FREEART at checkout. Sample packs that are included in this special offer include awareness ribbons, cheerleading, digital clip art, player pack, soccer, and softball. You can view them at Vector clip art and designs for screen printing . 

The emphasis of the current library of designs has been on fresh alternatives to popular themes such as sports, cheerleading, and occupations. In addition to artwork, the company also offers designed templates, which are interactive professional layouts that can be easily and quickly modified. All templates come with fonts and generally come in black and white and color. 

All images are royalty free with unlimited usage and offered as on-demand digital downloads. Once purchased, all clipart and designs can be downloaded instantly. New designs are added on a monthly basis so check back often. 

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

